# WTF worm coming out of his aZZ



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i cant really get a pic of it, but my baby black has something white it looks like either growing on him or coming slowly out of his butt. Its is right below the anal fin and looks like it has been getting larger and larger for 2 days now, but i cant make out what it might be?
Does anyone have any ideas what it could be?
water is fine and all i feed him is worms.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

man i never heard of that before ..hope the experts know ..good luck


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

does it look like this?
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=114468


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> does it look like this?
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=114468


No its very small thats why i cant get a pic really, i cant really tell and im not sure if i should try to take him out adn get a closer look or not.
could it be a worm or something, i think he has pooped since its been there but im not sure.
i treid to feed him a silver side but he wouldnt go for it, it even kinda freaked him out a lil i think, but i cut it up small


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Try to snap a pic, a pic will help alot.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok really this took me about 45 mins and it was the best i could do, it freaked him out alot also
View attachment 98437


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

could be a tape worm 
get some PRAZIPRO from the lfs
and treat him


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Hemi said:


> could be a tape worm
> get some PRAZIPRO from the lfs
> and treat him


if this is the case, it would be from feeding, correct? he will only really eat live foods, i guess he gonna have to be starved a lil and then i throw in some fish or krill.
could this be fatal? 
its too late to get anything now so i will go in the morning.
what if he doesnt have a worm, what could the negative effects of the product be?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

joey said:


> could be a tape worm
> get some PRAZIPRO from the lfs
> and treat him


if this is the case, it would be from feeding, correct? he will only really eat live foods, i guess he gonna have to be starved a lil and then i throw in some fish or krill.
could this be fatal? 
its too late to get anything now so i will go in the morning.
what if he doesnt have a worm, what could the negative effects of the product be?
[/quote]

Correct, he got it from live foods, or had it since he was imported. I am using get-tek ultra cure. I soak the feeder in it, then give it to him!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

timmy said:


> could be a tape worm
> get some PRAZIPRO from the lfs
> and treat him


if this is the case, it would be from feeding, correct? he will only really eat live foods, i guess he gonna have to be starved a lil and then i throw in some fish or krill.
could this be fatal? 
its too late to get anything now so i will go in the morning.
what if he doesnt have a worm, what could the negative effects of the product be?
[/quote]

Correct, he got it from live foods, or had it since he was imported. I am using get-tek ultra cure. I soak the feeder in it, then give it to him!
[/quote]







so i would soak the worms in this product and then strain them?
im not sure if he had since he was impoted, ive had him for a while now about 3 weeks, of course i dont know how long these htings take to form bu thanks for the info


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

yea man 
if its a tape worm 
i dont think it will just go away 
your gonna have to treat it 
make sure the stuff you get 
says 1 of 2 words
praziquantel
droncit

hikari makes prazipro 
its mainly for outdoor pond use
since outdoor fish get worms more 
its safe for the aquarium
ive used it 
it works


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok i tried to get a better pic, he was kinda out of it when i got him in the net, you can see the white at the bottom of his stomach.
View attachment 98453

i will get the stuff tomorrow, but could this be fatal?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok so upon advice i took the lil bugger out and took a air of tweezers and as soon as i touched it it jetted back up in his anal cavity.
He is poopin out the side of this obsrtuction now it is not visible so i am off to the store to get some meds


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok well i went and just got back from animals and things on route 1&9 in NJ and got some of the prized prazipro!
could i dose my bigger tanks as well?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joey said:


> ok well i went and just got back from animals and things on route 1&9 in NJ and got some of the prized prazipro!
> could i dose my bigger tanks as well?


Yeah go ahead and dose the big tanks too. Any wild fish would be good to treat with prazipro. Read the directions before you medicate the fish with prazipro. I don't think you're supposed to feed the fish for a couple days. Good choice getting the prazipro, I think its alot better than the gel tak.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> ok well i went and just got back from animals and things on route 1&9 in NJ and got some of the prized prazipro!
> could i dose my bigger tanks as well?


Yeah go ahead and dose the big tanks too. Any wild fish would be good to treat with prazipro. Read the directions before you medicate the fish with prazipro. I don't think you're supposed to feed the fish for a couple days. Good choice getting the prazipro, I think its alot better than the gel tak.
[/quote]
you have no clue what i had to go through to find this stuff, one place i went to tried to sell me dog and cat worm stuff because he had sold out of the fish stuff








i dosed both tanks last night and i wont feed them for a few days, but what about the rhom?
would the prazi kill his worms also? should i take them out and not feed him?
shouldnt he eat to stya healthy? its bad enough he has a worm, i have a feeling he could be so much bigger by now if he didnt have it


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joey said:


> ok well i went and just got back from animals and things on route 1&9 in NJ and got some of the prized prazipro!
> could i dose my bigger tanks as well?


Yeah go ahead and dose the big tanks too. Any wild fish would be good to treat with prazipro. Read the directions before you medicate the fish with prazipro. I don't think you're supposed to feed the fish for a couple days. Good choice getting the prazipro, I think its alot better than the gel tak.
[/quote]
you have no clue what i had to go through to find this stuff, one place i went to tried to sell me dog and cat worm stuff because he had sold out of the fish stuff








i dosed both tanks last night and i wont feed them for a few days, but what about the rhom?
would the prazi kill his worms also? should i take them out and not feed him?
shouldnt he eat to stya healthy? its bad enough he has a worm, i have a feeling he could be so much bigger by now if he didnt have it








[/quote]

Don't worry about not feeding your rhom for a couple days. He'll be fine, he's eaten already right? A few days off won't be bad. I know how hard it is to find the right stuff, I finally found the right stuff at a nice LFS thats expensive as hell. Should have just ordered it online. But anways, just don't feed the rhom for 1-2 days, then prazipro for three. Then feed him on the day after the prazipro treatment. I believe piranha-guy-dan has experience with prazipro too.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> ok well i went and just got back from animals and things on route 1&9 in NJ and got some of the prized prazipro!
> could i dose my bigger tanks as well?


Yeah go ahead and dose the big tanks too. Any wild fish would be good to treat with prazipro. Read the directions before you medicate the fish with prazipro. I don't think you're supposed to feed the fish for a couple days. Good choice getting the prazipro, I think its alot better than the gel tak.
[/quote]
you have no clue what i had to go through to find this stuff, one place i went to tried to sell me dog and cat worm stuff because he had sold out of the fish stuff








i dosed both tanks last night and i wont feed them for a few days, but what about the rhom?
would the prazi kill his worms also? should i take them out and not feed him?
shouldnt he eat to stya healthy? its bad enough he has a worm, i have a feeling he could be so much bigger by now if he didnt have it








[/quote]

Don't worry about not feeding your rhom for a couple days. He'll be fine, he's eaten already right? A few days off won't be bad. I know how hard it is to find the right stuff, I finally found the right stuff at a nice LFS thats expensive as hell. Should have just ordered it online. But anways, just don't feed the rhom for 1-2 days, then prazipro for three. Then feed him on the day after the prazipro treatment. I believe piranha-guy-dan has experience with prazipro too.
[/quote]
sweet, well its been a few days now and i havent put any worms in, i tried to get him to eat a pellet but its not working i dont think, hes looking at me now, i think tomorrow i will re-dose the tank and then the next day your saying try to feed him?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joey said:


> ok well i went and just got back from animals and things on route 1&9 in NJ and got some of the prized prazipro!
> could i dose my bigger tanks as well?


Yeah go ahead and dose the big tanks too. Any wild fish would be good to treat with prazipro. Read the directions before you medicate the fish with prazipro. I don't think you're supposed to feed the fish for a couple days. Good choice getting the prazipro, I think its alot better than the gel tak.
[/quote]
you have no clue what i had to go through to find this stuff, one place i went to tried to sell me dog and cat worm stuff because he had sold out of the fish stuff








i dosed both tanks last night and i wont feed them for a few days, but what about the rhom?
would the prazi kill his worms also? should i take them out and not feed him?
shouldnt he eat to stya healthy? its bad enough he has a worm, i have a feeling he could be so much bigger by now if he didnt have it








[/quote]

Don't worry about not feeding your rhom for a couple days. He'll be fine, he's eaten already right? A few days off won't be bad. I know how hard it is to find the right stuff, I finally found the right stuff at a nice LFS thats expensive as hell. Should have just ordered it online. But anways, just don't feed the rhom for 1-2 days, then prazipro for three. Then feed him on the day after the prazipro treatment. I believe piranha-guy-dan has experience with prazipro too.
[/quote]
sweet, well its been a few days now and i havent put any worms in, i tried to get him to eat a pellet but its not working i dont think, hes looking at me now, i think tomorrow i will re-dose the tank and then the next day your saying try to feed him?
[/quote]

Opps sorry about the delayed response Joey'd.

I would redose the tank and at least wait 24 hours till a feeding. I think if you followed the directions you'll be fine. I would grow him out to around 6 inches and then maybe dose him again. That's what I'm gonna do with my rhom, I dose'd him when I got him. In a year or so, I will try again. Just in case I missed something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2006)

Any updates joey?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

well, i dosed the tank for the second time on tuesday, so tomorrow i will do a small change and re-dose the tank again.
there is no buldge there any more but i can still see somehting white coming out of his anus, and im not sure if the buldge is gone because he hasnt eaten in a few days now.
i am gonna dose the tank tomrrow and feed him the next day and im gonna try to feed him something else beside worms and i hoe he is hungry enough by the to go for it








he attacks my finger like mad, ill put up a video soon


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ok this prazi crap that everyone recommended isnt doing jack didly, and if you all readon the back which i should have done more carefully its says" treats disease cuased by flukes tapeworms and etc", nowhere does it specify that it actually does anything to the worm or fluke itself, so this has been a huge waste of time and money.
can somebody please recomend anything that might actually get this worm out or should i just tear the lil sucker open and rip it out myself?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

joey said:


> ok this prazi crap that everyone recommended isnt doing jack didly, and if you all readon the back which i should have done more carefully its says" treats disease cuased by flukes tapeworms and etc", nowhere does it specify that it actually does anything to the worm or fluke itself, so this has been a huge waste of time and money.
> can somebody please recomend anything that might actually get this worm out or should i just tear the lil sucker open and rip it out myself?


Actually Praziquantel treats for gill and body flukes and tape worms,* it does not do anything to heal any wounds that the tape worms have made.*

I see a pattern of people on here just using this product because they think it is magic and they will grow these huge rhoms if they use it, that may be the case if the rhom REALLY does have tape worms.

The proper way to use this product is to not feed the fish for 2 days, then treat with the praziquantel, and keep clean and prestine water.

With that being said, that is how to use this product and when to use this product.

You may not have tape worms at all, and just using meds not being sure, how to use them or just throwing stuff in is what kills fish!!!!

It sounds like tape worms, did you follow the product directions correctly??? Im not to familer with the stuff myself, never had to use it....


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> ok this prazi crap that everyone recommended isnt doing jack didly, and if you all readon the back which i should have done more carefully its says" treats disease cuased by flukes tapeworms and etc", nowhere does it specify that it actually does anything to the worm or fluke itself, so this has been a huge waste of time and money.
> can somebody please recomend anything that might actually get this worm out or should i just tear the lil sucker open and rip it out myself?


Actually Praziquantel treats for gill and body flukes and tape worms,* it does not do anything to heal any wounds that the tape worms have made.*

I see a pattern of people on here just using this product because they think it is magic and they will grow these huge rhoms if they use it, that may be the case if the rhom REALLY does have tape worms.

The proper way to use this product is to not feed the fish for 2 days, then treat with the praziquantel, and keep clean and prestine water.

With that being said, that is how to use this product and when to use this product.

You may not have tape worms at all, and just using meds not being sure, how to use them or just throwing stuff in is what kills fish!!!!

It sounds like tape worms, did you follow the product directions correctly??? Im not to familer with the stuff myself, never had to use it....
[/quote]
ok well the product i havesays on the back it treats the disease cuased by it, 1
i am not part of that "pattern" my baby has had a worm, i say it i tried to get it out and it moved back up inside, if thats not a worm i dont know what it is, yes i would like for him to grow big, but i know that good food and water is all i can do, i did not buy this product to help him grow, only to treata parasite which i feel is hindering not only his growth, but potential life expectancy which i find not cool.2
i did not feed the fish for about 4-5 days and that is when i didnt see the worm, i have continued wit the treatment as specified by the product and other members and fish experts and now that i have been feeding him i think i might see it coming out again which would lead me to belive that it is there and stealing nutrients from my baby







3
I do not like medicating my fish, i went through a hell of an ordeal to get it and it is expensive and not good for the fish, i care about my fish and dont just throw stuff in there especially not with this one 4
yes i followed the instructions to the tee, maybe you wanna come over and try








im sorry but i see not much but negative critisism and supposed neglect on my part in your post.
i take keeping an animal in my care with great respect and understand that i am the one who cares for this living being unlike some around here.
im happy for you that you have bnever had to use it, i hope you never have to it would be a shame i hope your fish are all healthy and well, thanks for stopping by


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

joey said:


> ok this prazi crap that everyone recommended isnt doing jack didly, and if you all readon the back which i should have done more carefully its says" treats disease cuased by flukes tapeworms and etc", nowhere does it specify that it actually does anything to the worm or fluke itself, so this has been a huge waste of time and money.
> can somebody please recomend anything that might actually get this worm out or should i just tear the lil sucker open and rip it out myself?


Actually Praziquantel treats for gill and body flukes and tape worms,* it does not do anything to heal any wounds that the tape worms have made.*

I see a pattern of people on here just using this product because they think it is magic and they will grow these huge rhoms if they use it, that may be the case if the rhom REALLY does have tape worms.

The proper way to use this product is to not feed the fish for 2 days, then treat with the praziquantel, and keep clean and prestine water.

With that being said, that is how to use this product and when to use this product.

You may not have tape worms at all, and just using meds not being sure, how to use them or just throwing stuff in is what kills fish!!!!

It sounds like tape worms, did you follow the product directions correctly??? Im not to familer with the stuff myself, never had to use it....
[/quote]
ok well the product i havesays on the back it treats the disease cuased by it, 1
i am not part of that "pattern" my baby has had a worm, i say it i tried to get it out and it moved back up inside, if thats not a worm i dont know what it is, yes i would like for him to grow big, but i know that good food and water is all i can do, i did not buy this product to help him grow, only to treata parasite which i feel is hindering not only his growth, but potential life expectancy which i find not cool.2
i did not feed the fish for about 4-5 days and that is when i didnt see the worm, i have continued wit the treatment as specified by the product and other members and fish experts and now that i have been feeding him i think i might see it coming out again which would lead me to belive that it is there and stealing nutrients from my baby







3
I do not like medicating my fish, i went through a hell of an ordeal to get it and it is expensive and not good for the fish, i care about my fish and dont just throw stuff in there especially not with this one 4
yes i followed the instructions to the tee, maybe you wanna come over and try








im sorry but i see not much but negative critisism and supposed neglect on my part in your post.
i take keeping an animal in my care with great respect and understand that i am the one who cares for this living being unlike some around here.
im happy for you that you have bnever had to use it, i hope you never have to it would be a shame i hope your fish are all healthy and well, thanks for stopping by
[/quote]

Number one thing just relax and reread my post, you have people on here telling you, "just use "prazipro", they also say " hell yeah use it again in 6 monthes" They only say this because someone made a post a while back that your rhoms will grow big and they all assume every rhom has tape worms, they would tell you the same advice worm coming out your fishes ass or not.....

did anyone on here tell youhow to treat the internal wounds your fish may have from being sucked on by the tape worm????...no because they dont know how to treat it or what to treat it with.

I cant tell you what to use because the picture sucks and I dont know 100% that its a tapeworm, sounds to me like it is

What can we conclude from this
A.......it is not a tapewrom and you were given poor advice,like I said in my post
.....or B..........you didnt use the medicine properly, because the worm is still there.

Its either a or b.....which one is it??????????
praziquantel isnt the answer for all worms, dimilin is for anchor worms( which you dont have by the way)

Maybe your fish has Nematoda, they only appear out of the anus. From what i remember that is hard to cure.

But like i said its either not a tapewrom, or if it is the treatment was done incorrectly........
Sorry if you think Im giving poor advice, but i think my answer was the best assesment from someone who has never dealt with this stuff personally


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

frank also suggested nematoda, but i looked online and only found them to be red worms coming out of the anus.
i dont know what is in there i do know it is a worm of some sort. 
i am lost at this pint and am still reaserching the situation


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

joey said:


> frank also suggested nematoda, but i looked online and only found them to be red worms coming out of the anus.
> i dont know what is in there i do know it is a worm of some sort.
> i am lost at this pint and am still reaserching the situation


Oh O.k, those are red wroms, wasnt sure of the color, just knew they came out the anus..........

Did you get rid of this thing yet, or any word on what it may actually be???


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> frank also suggested nematoda, but i looked online and only found them to be red worms coming out of the anus.
> i dont know what is in there i do know it is a worm of some sort.
> i am lost at this pint and am still reaserching the situation


Oh O.k, those are red wroms, wasnt sure of the color, just knew they came out the anus..........

Did you get rid of this thing yet, or any word on what it may actually be???
[/quote]
i dont know, i stopped feeding him, and raised the temp and treated and the worm doesnt appear to be there anymore, but at the same time when i started to feed him again, i thought i saw the worm again, but still no signs of anything although he isnt eating the way he used to as i am trying to wean him off of live foods.
i must say he is growing well, he is getting longer and his spots are coming in and he is still very aggressive.
i apreciate your inquiry and no i have not made a final say on what the critter may be but i do hope that it is gone for good.
i will continue to treat the tank for about another 2 weeks and then will continue again in abut 5-6 months


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

maybe its anchor worms sticking out of his behind..


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Joe your a trooper, I dont know if i would have spent this much money on a babby fish knowing that babbies have a higher risk of dieing over juvvies.

My hats off to you


----------

